# Wedding packages



## samemma (Aug 7, 2011)

I am needing help putting together rates/packages for weddings. Any ideas would help.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2011)

How about a little more information...  do you want suggestions on package contents?  What sort of work do you do?  What are your current rates and what do your packages consist of now?  Is this  a price increase strategy or a change of approach...


----------



## e.rose (Aug 7, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## EPPhoto (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at other photogs in your area and see what their prices & packages consist of.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 7, 2011)

How many hours of coverage? Is there a second shooter for the event? Third shooter, even? How much will you charge per mile for transportation for out of town weddings? How many hours will it take you to edit and sort the entire wedding's worth of pictures? Are you doing anything special (albums, DVDs, etc) to be included with the package? ...Way too vague to give a straight answer.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2011)

If your rates and packages don't take your non-reimbursed business expenses, cost of goods sold, into account you have no way to insure that your business will actually be making money.

The advice, "Look at other photogs in your area and see what their prices & packages consist of." doesn't take into account that the other photograhy businesses likely have much different non-reimbursed expenses and cost of goods sold than you do. However, it could be valuable to insure your not just another member of the 'thundering herd' . Moo!


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Potato.

That gives you as much information as you gave us to work with lol. 

Seriously though, what are you looking to deliver to clients? Are you going to give them prints or images on disc? How much experience do you have? What are your expenses? How much are you hoping to make per wedding? Is this going to be your full time job or is this a part-time weekend warrior type of thing? Do you plan on shooting the entire day or certain parts of the day etc.?


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Aug 19, 2011)

What seems like a natural point to start at, from your perspective?  Start at what you think sounds about right, then adjust as you get busy.


----------



## BLWeddings (Sep 2, 2011)

When we first started in the wedding photography and wedding video business we factored costs, experience and profit into our first pricing structure. We had lots of packages and options to choose from which made it all pretty complicated. Now clients decide how long they want us for and the price is based on this. Much simpler!! We also put our prices up by £100 every 10 weddings we get booked for until we got to a stage where we felt the price reflected our experience and quality. Now we put prices up yearly. 

I try to stay away from complicated packages as I would prefer to charge for my time photographing and editing. We also cover Asian, Hindu, Sikh, Greek, Jewish and English weddings. So some of these last 21 hours and also have pre wedding ceremonies to film on additional days. So an hourly pricing structure works better for us. All other options come as bolt ons so that pricing remains simple. Hope that helps?

Beautiful Life
Wedding Video and Wedding Photography

*Our Latest weddings:*
Rowton Castle Wedding Photography
Hindu Wedding Photography
Hindu Wedding Video


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2011)

$5000, $10,000,$15,000 and they get a cd of low res what do you think :er:


----------



## Rosshole (Sep 2, 2011)

gsgary said:


> $5000, $10,000,$15,000 and they get a cd of low res what do you think :er:



You obviously weren't a marketing major...

$4998, $9998, and $14998 has a much better ring to it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 2, 2011)

The Op never returned, so...........


----------



## pixilstudio (Sep 2, 2011)

Rosshole said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > $5000, $10,000,$15,000 and they get a cd of low res what do you think :er:
> ...



made me smile remind me to change my prices


----------



## emma1 (Sep 9, 2011)

We are proud to offer a variety of romantic Las Vegas wedding packages  to make your wedding an experience youll remember for a lifetime. The Venetian is the perfect choice for all of your rates/packages for wedding needs and dreams. the wedding plans useful in receptions in married is very beautiful.


----------



## wilsonclark (Sep 13, 2011)

samemma said:


> I am needing help putting together rates/packages for weddings. Any ideas would help.



Hi,

This is a little information please just clarify that on what you want suggestion in actual ? wedding package or on wedding photography package?


----------



## bennielou (Sep 13, 2011)

It's just simple (yet not simple) math.

You first have to gauge your basic worth in a very crowded field.  You might think you are worth $15000 per wedding, but you can only charge what the market will bare   If your general pricing is not averaged with the experience, portfolio, and like competitors, you will never sell a job to begin with.  Look in your area, and be HONEST with yourself where you fall into the field of competitors.  (I have not seen your work at all, so this is just standard advice I would give anyone starting out).

I charge 3x for albums and 5x for prints.  (Because I am designing the albums, and that takes time.  The prints because I have retouched them and that takes time.)

And time is money, right?

So it's simple, yet tricky.  You can only charge what you can get away with.  No more, no less.  If you don't charge enough though, you'll soon find yourself out of business.

Good luck to you.


----------

